# Strong Winds R Here



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All.

Last time we had gale force winds our van was rocking about quite a lot. Ann was feeling sea sick at times, and I did start to worry at the amount the van was moving. Does any one else worry in strong winds or is it that we have not yet got used to life in the van.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Strong Winds Imminent*



teensvan said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Last time we had gale force winds our van was rocking about quite a lot. Ann was feeling sea sick at times, and I did start to worry at the amount the van was moving. Does any one else worry in strong winds or is it that we have not yet got used to life in the van.
> 
> steve & ann. ----- teensvan.


I worry about travelling in the van in high winds. Recently while on the M8 it felt like I was either going to be blown over or blown across the lanes infront of overtaking traffic. That's keeping it down to 50mph too. 
If possible pitch nose into the wind. You'll get fewer problems.


----------



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

*ur not alone believe me*

I was caught in the high winds last sunday on the M6 heading south three miles before westmoreland services our van got lifted up onto 2 wheels and blown across the motorway. in the service area the winds got so bad we had to take shelter behind a building and five artic lorries were blown over on the M6 on that strech of road. We were there for a full 24hrs along with over 50 trucks the rain was horrendous, we turned around and started to head home, big mistake we got to the shap and had to come of the main road again road was closed with onother lorry on its side . we took shelter down in the village of shap for another 12 hours before going up the A roads to penrith then up home to scotland glad we did because the winds got bad again after we got home. :badairday: myself


----------



## 100626 (Aug 20, 2006)

Fortunately,our Mh Sue, is off the road on SORN until Easter, but I'm afraid I wouldn't like to risk driving in these gales, and would park up anywhere until they passed.
Stability is a worry at the best of times, without being blown across a motorway.









Bob


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I drive a Transit luton during the day and live in my van full time. Try driving an empty van - luton - in the high winds of late. Scary at times.

Dave

656


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

Glad to hear I'm not such a wuss after all.

I was supposed to bring mine to the dealers on Friday for a tv fitting but it was so windy I was afraid to drive it there.

I thought I was being over cautious :!:


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Just spent a night being rocked to sea sickness on top of a hill in the van .... urgh. :3dblob5: 

Wondering if I should sleep on the floor rather than on the raised bed, may be less of a pronounced roll when the wind hits!


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

well the high winds hit bristol in the early hours of this morning and is pretty scary sat in my house......i feel for all you motorhomers out and about......i think it would put me off motorhoming being in this weather :wink: sit tight all of you and keep us posted so we know your ok.......are thinking of you :love4:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Aerial wound down, slideout pulled in, exterior gas bottle strapped tightly to awning rail..........and farmer under strict instructions to ring me at work if things get too bad, where-upon i shall have to scream home and reverse the coach down between to brick barns.
Still, at least we're not on our summer pitch under the trees! 8O


----------



## 102520 (Jan 18, 2007)

*strong winds*

why worry, i am watching the hgvs and double decker coaches wizzing down the m6 past my workplace at walsall west mids in gusts off 60 mph and torrential rain showing a compleate disregard for their safety and that of any other road user they obviously know somthing we don,t

regards mark


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Steve and Ann

We have been lucky in that the wind helped us on Sunday driving back up from Shepton (although on the way down it was horrendous) and it helped this morning as we relocated from Hatfield Peveral up to Ipswich.

Annoyingly I forgot that our site at Ipswich is on top of a hill and so the wind here is fast. 

We parked in our normal place and then realised that the full force of the wind was hitting the side of the van i.e 300 square feet. So like a sea captain I have turned here nose into the wind at it is proving a lot calmer - so far  

stew

ps I have changed the title to R Here, hope you do not mind


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I don't know how bad the winds are where you are, but here in Surrey they are scary!!

It has just lifted 4 stacked garden chairs and flung them about 10 foot in my garden.

The only funny thing is I "acquired" an ashtray from one of the deck bars on a cruise ship many years ago. It just sits on my garden table and it has not moved an inch!!! Obviously a triumph of design for use on the high seas :lol:


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi all 
It's very very windy here in Sheffield. Had to move the bins away from the MH I don't want it denting before I trade in in for my new one. The loft trap door keeps lifting so I have taken it down. The M1 near us is currently closed!! 

Keep believing Steve F


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Wind here has taken 2 fences out down the road and ours it looking like it might go anytime now  

Jen what you doing pinching ash trays of cruise ships :lol: mine from the local pub is still sitting on the table as well. :roll: :wink: 


Jac


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi,


Very windy here in Mansfield.Several ridge tiles have just blown off my neighbours roof, some landed on our drive at the front narrowly missing the car and 1 flew over our bungalow , bounced on the carport roof and has embedded itself in the lawn. 8O 


Sharon & Steve


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Very windy in lancashire as well, I had to retrieive my brown wheelie bin from the main rd as it flew over my 6ft hedge whilst I was having my lunch, :badairday: luckily it didn't hit anything, dread to look what else has dissapeared, and I'm certainly not going to have a look now. I will be working later so hope the wind has died down by then. My friends Daughter is supposed to be flying to Jamaica today for her wedding next week, we dont know if she has flown or not as most flights have been cancelled, its a good thing she has a week to get there, I'm sure everything will be ok for them.Anne


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Just got home to find wheelie bin at wrong end of garden and bird table blown over. If you think is bad for driving a motorhome I bet its much more scary towing a caravan 8O 8O 

Trevor


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Very windy here in Shrewsbury. Four fence panels down, felting off shed roof.
Fortunately the van is tucked up snug in storage, err, as far as I know, perhaps I'd better check that the storage facility hasn't blown away!

Peter


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

HI very windy here in worcestershire losses so far 2.. 4ft x 6ft fence panels, i hope it calms down overnight as we are going to Tenby tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

High speed winds here near to Heathrow, lots of trees, fences and road signs blown down. Van alarm went off 7 times this afternoon


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Just drove 40 miles home from work... along the way were numerous branches at the side of the road and a caravan and lorry in ditches.

Many villages on the way back were in darkness.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all


In the middle of nowhere...somewhere in Worcestershire ... no electric since 11 am so I got the genny all set up and the tilly lamp... 4.45 still no leccy so moved the genny (it is a big one) to a place where it can run safely... connected all the leads ...moved and set up several lights to make life easy. Turned on the petrol on the genny...leak from the tap :evil: . fixed the leak....started the genny. Lights all working so decided to connect up the deep freeze and get the temp back down... freezer running temp dropping... all working just fine so go back to kitchen to get evening meal on the way....... 

Guess what....yes you guessed ... the power came back on :lol: ...never mind it was a good exercise in crisis management :roll: 

But it does show just how fragile the infrastucture is now ... a bit of a blow and thousands of homes are without electricity..... I think the genny may well be useful again sooner rather than later :roll: 


mike


----------



## 100397 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Sunny Southsea is anything but, winds so high parts of southsea are shut because if the sea spray and south parade pier the glass tiles are whizzing throuigh the air just to make things more exciting.We live about 8ft away from the sea now thats scary!!!!!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

oooo, van has stopped rocking. I might actually try and cook soon! :lol:


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Windy Hertfordshire*

Our Hymer is parked close to our garden gates. These are 6' high and 8' wide solid wood. The wind has ripped the hinges out of the posts and the gates are off. One ended up actually partly under the van but without touching it which is almost unbelievable. Because the gates are so heavy I had put castor wheels under them for ease of use and as a result the gate must have rolled bottom edge first under the van!!! Very lucky!!!
Frantone.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

well what can i say i'm a builder been out in it all day people calling to replace tiles on roofs and some get really p"$%^ed when refuse to go up a ladder and on to a roof to replace the tiles in 70 mph gales


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I really cant see why you'd refuse Chapter.... :roll:


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

*strong winds r here*

Hi all, its been pretty wild here too. Had to re-position two fence panels, our bird table blew over, recycling boxes blowing across the main road, i have been working from home today so able to keep an eye on things, our van is parked behind double gates and as I watched it sway, i was glad i was'nt out on the road in it. Phew, it would have been scary. We only collected the Tio on Tuesday of this week from the dealer, hoping to go out tomorrow in it for a spin, but will have to see what happens with the weather tomorrow. :!:

Hope you are all safe out there, take care.

Pepandspice.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i would like a new m/h but i like life a lot more and don't drink redbull


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Just drove 40 miles home from work... along the way were numerous branches at the side of the road and a caravan and lorry in ditches.
> 
> Many villages on the way back were in darkness.


Bloomin'weather.....
Don't talk to me about darkness :roll: 
Sunday 11.20pm...power cut....came back on wee small hours of Monday morning.
Monday 10am another power cut, hasn't come back on since.

We have had an Electricity board Generator parked on the drive rumbling away and belching out diesel fumes since 6pm on Monday night....they send a tanker each day to top it up.....still, at least we have power of sorts :?

In 4 days they haven't found the source of the problem....there are 6 gennys in the area servicing 20 homes....we're so far from the nearest neighbours we have our own 8O .

Could have been worse I s'pose, it could have happened while we were away.....could have had 2 freezers full of rancid food to dispose of :roll:

Ho joy!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Bloomin'weather.....
> Don't talk to me about darkness :roll:
> Sunday 11.20pm...power cut....came back on wee small hours of Monday morning.
> Monday 10am another power cut, hasn't come back on since.


Hi Linda

Its not too far down into the Vale .... you can have some of our electricity now that it is back on.... have you got a long extension lead? :lol:

mike


----------



## 99736 (Jun 20, 2006)

*strong winds*

just got home from work to find 9 ridge tiles missing 2 of which are stuck in the roof of motorhome.went in side to have look and they come straight throw


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

OMG blobby It is bad enough when the ridge tiles come of but land on your MH gutted not even close, hope some how you get it sorted out .

Well today at about 13.00 hours our chimney blow off the roof, trashed all the tiles and the ridge tiles to, damage the conservortory roof, we are in stalybridge near manchester and they were very bad at times today

Well how do you go on now will they repair you van or will it need new roof? Let us no how you get on 

Regards


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: strong winds*



blobby said:


> just got home from work to find 9 ridge tiles missing 2 of which are stuck in the roof of motorhome.went in side to have look and they come straight throw


So sorry to hear of your misfortune it makes my gates meeting side panel of MH 
seem not so bad after all


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Neighbour, where in Mansfiedl are you :?: 
Geo


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Geo,


Our closest pub is the Redgate.
We will be at Newark so we hope to meet you there.

Regards Sharon & Steve


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Blobby.
Sorry to hear of your mishap with the tiles.
Are you cover with the insurance or is it call a act of God??

Whats the weather like there tonight???
Very mild here on West coast of Ireland.
It has calmed down now from the morning.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

The wind tried to lift our greenhouse off its base but as it was securely tied down it just managed to twist the frame so now we have a drunken looking greenhouse, there are quite a few large trees down in our village, some just split down the middle like they have been hit with a giant axe, others completely torn out by their roots.

We live near the RAF base which houses the new Typhoon, this aircraft is a LOT noisier than the Tornado or Harrier, on Thursday I thought the jets were taking off and flying overhead but I couldn't understand how they would be in such high winds, then I realised it wasn't the sound of a engine, but the wind in the trees at the bottom of our garden!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We thought we had got away with no damage, :lol: but this morning our next door neighbor knocked to tell us that our soil stack was on his garage roof, we didn't notice anything as it was right round the side of the house behind the garage, (weird house we have, no back, the rooms are side by side and both my front and kitchen door are on front) there are also a couple of ridge tiles and slates loose. so we cant use our bathroom, which I told the insurance company, they said someone would ring back, no one did, they must be running round like headless chickens, luckily we have a 2nd bathroom as an en suite, otherwise we would be using the camper, :lol: I suppose we got let off lightly, my boss lost 2 trees 1 of which landed on her garage roof, and a man was killed a few miles away when the canopy flew off and hit him, at the petrol station at Sainsburys due to the storms., I feel for his family as well as the other families who lost loved ones. Lets hope we dont get any more, winds like these.
Anne


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Really high winds here tonight and had a brief thunderstorm earlier on.

Otherwise ... so far, so good.


----------



## 99736 (Jun 20, 2006)

been to get a quote today 4 roof to be repaired .went to south yorkshire caravans,he took one look at it and said it's an un economical repair.sent paper work of to insurance company but it doesnt look good


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear this blobby, hopefully the insurance won't hang around and you get mobile again with another van.

Wind has picked up here now, we got away lightly judging by what I have read here and seen on the news but the wind outside at the moment is howling, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Sad hearing about the tragic deaths these storms have caused and my heart goes out to the families affected.

Rob


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Got back from NZ yesterday morning. still winds of over 200mph at altitude so a bumpy flight. 
A tree with a 6" trunk had blown down at home and landed against the motorhome, fortunately at an angle so branches took the impact so only some scratches, haven't had a reaql look yet, only just got up.
Good neighbour with a chainsaw cut it up ready for disposal.
Could have been so much worse like blobby, hope you get sorted out ok mate.
Cheers Sid


----------

